# Portal or not Portal?



## tec1 (29. Okt 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eine JSF-Anwendung (myfaces und facelets), welche relativ umfangreich ist ins Internet bringen. Da ich dazu aber ein Usermanagement und Forum brauche habe ich überlegt ein Portal wie Liferay zu verwenden (http://www.liferay.com/web/guest/home). Das sieht sehr gut aus und hat auch schon diverse Community-Features wie ein Forum.
Ich könnte natürlich in meine JSF-anwendung ein Forum wie JForum (www.jforum.net) integrieren, das usermanagement habe ich ja schon fast fertig implementiert.

Ich habe etwas bedenken eine komplexe JSF-Anwendung einfach in eine Portal per Portlet-Bridge zu integrieren, könnte aber die Vorteile die mir liferay bietet nutzen. Wobei meine Anwendung kein Portal ist, sondern eine Verwaltung mit diversen Tools und einem Forum. 

Wie würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Okt 2006)

Hm...
ist halt die Frage was alles benötigt wird. Wenn du das Portal komplett anpassen musst (Stylesheets, Portlets, Seiten ...) dann wirds schon recht umfangreich.
Ich arbeite im Geschäft viel mit Portalen und Portlets (IBM WebSphere Portal v5.0.2.2). Sehr schöne Sache und klasse Funktionen. Aber eben umfangreich und teilweise langsam.

Ne vorhandene JSF-Anwendung zu portieren ist nicht so viel aufwand. Bei ner Straight-Forward-Anwendung (Servlets und JSP mit eingebettetem Java) wird das ganze wesentlich schlimmer, da du sämtliche Links und Formulare ändern musst.

Das einzige was du auf jeden Fall tun musst: img-Tags umschreiben  

Beschreib mal genauer den Umfang, dann lässt sich auch besser entscheiden was du verwenden sollst.


----------



## tec1 (30. Okt 2006)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass mich so ein Portal zu viel Server-Leistung kosten wird, da ist zu viel Overhead dabei.


----------

